

What do you use to send/receive email for your Web App ? - mhidalgo

I just wanted to know how people here at Hacker news handle email for their web applications.
======
xirium
Receiving email via Postfix and qmail has previously been described on this
forum ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=186879> ). To send email, pipe
data to /usr/lib/sendmail or suchlike. Postfix, qmail and other MTAs typically
install a wrapper at /usr/lib/sendmail

However, if you're hosting on ADSL, the IP address of your mail server is
probably blacklisted, so you may have to configure your MTA to forward
messages to your ISP's MTA. I found this easiest to configure in Sendmail,
which can be configured to co-exist with other MTAs.

